# Glad I wasnt driving on this road!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.holytaco.com/icy-road-car-pinball


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow! I`m so glad I wasn`t either!
















Chuff.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

What's all that white stuff all over the road? Ah! That must be that "snow" stuff people keep telling me about (a little Phoenix area humor)...


----------

